# Crossfit Motherfucker



## Nate K (Apr 15, 2008)

*This crossfit motherfucker came to our class and spittin all this shit....he brought this fat black dude client to go up there and say he was good and shit it was soo lame.

He was the most pretentious motherfucker ever.  I walked out on him but I should have stayed and told him he was a jerkoff, crossfit ohhh oh shit... lift weights and do bodyweight shit and get really tired all in one workout and combining it all.  Kipping pullups are fucking retarded and is other shit they do.  
I wanted to full depth pistol squat puch his ass in the face. HHAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH ok, I wont let this fucker annoy me....I hate motherfuckers like this...it gives me passion to keep getting better.*


----------



## Built (Apr 15, 2008)

Don't hold back, tell us what you REALLY think.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 15, 2008)

Yuh


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2008)

So what's your point?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2008)

Nate K said:


> This crossfit motherfucker came to our class and spittin all this shit....he brought this fat black dude client to go up there and say he was good and shit it was soo lame.





Nate K said:


> He was the most pretentious motherfucker ever. I walked out on him but I should have stayed and told him he was a jerkoff, crossfit ohhh oh shit... lift weights and do bodyweight shit and get really tired all in one workout and combining it all. Kipping pullups are fucking retarded and is other shit they do.
> I wanted to full depth pistol squat puch his ass in the face. HHAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH ok, I wont let this fucker annoy me....I hate motherfuckers like this...it gives me passion to keep getting better.











DaMayor said:


>


 


DaMayor said:


> So what's your point?


----------



## Nate K (Apr 15, 2008)

The point was to vent and express my opinion.

This is obvious and shouldn't be needed to be explained.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2008)

You sure? You sound upset. Anything else?


----------



## Nate K (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't like people like this to represent the health/fitness industry......ESPECIALLY in A COLLEGE CLASS.


----------



## fufu (Apr 15, 2008)

Crossfit can be really pretentious. They think they are the be all end all of strength and conditioning.

Alot of their training methods are foolish and dangerous. They call that "hardcore".


----------



## fufu (Apr 15, 2008)

They use overzealous personalities and marketing to draw in clients who don't know any better.


----------



## fufu (Apr 15, 2008)

and that is my bit!


----------



## Nate K (Apr 15, 2008)

fufu said:


> Crossfit can be really pretentious. They think they are the be all end all of strength and conditioning.
> 
> Alot of their training methods are foolish and dangerous. They call that "hardcore".



THat's my boy fufu.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2008)

Nate K said:


> I don't like people like this to represent the health/fitness industry......ESPECIALLY in A COLLEGE CLASS.


I understand your point, are they all like this....these crossfit people?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2008)

fufu said:


> Crossfit can be really pretentious. They think they are the be all end all of strength and conditioning.
> 
> Alot of their training methods are foolish and dangerous. They call that "hardcore".











fufu said:


> They use overzealous personalities and marketing to draw in clients who don't know any better.











fufu said:


> and that is my bit!


 







Nate K said:


> THat's my boy fufu.


 







So the bottom line is....stay away from these people?


----------



## fufu (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2008)

I mean, really.




Are they really prone to shoving stuff in your face?




That would be totally annoying.





Some people have a lot of nreve....the bastards!


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 15, 2008)

Ya'll are bad, but funny


----------



## danny81 (Apr 15, 2008)

i like cross fit wats wrong wit it?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2008)

danny81 said:


> i like cross fit wats wrong wit it?








You now have something in commen with DaMayor.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2008)

What you talkin' about?


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 15, 2008)

what is crossfit, are they a company i should google? sounds like they kinda suck. why did they come to your class with a large fat man?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> What you talkin' about?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>



Never heard of it.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Gazhole (Apr 15, 2008)

Dis tred is lil.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2008)

What's a "KNOWN ASSl-" ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2008)

It says "KNOWN ASSHAT".  Cantcha read?


----------



## danny81 (Apr 15, 2008)

Gym Jones - Schedule - April 2008
thats pretty much crossfit


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2008)

danny81 said:


> Gym Jones - Schedule - April 2008
> thats pretty much crossfit









Which one?


----------



## goob (Apr 15, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Which one?


 
Have some koolaid danny....


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2008)

No, really, Danny...Its Gin and Juice....really.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 15, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Dis tred is lil.



Werd.

Alright first I get this crossfit mother then I go to Gov. class and it's anti-mexican day and all the white and black kids are talking shit and feel good about it.  

THere was some act in 1950 somethin called the Wetback Act or something.

Oh everyone is really respectfull on the Black history day and the teacher is half black.... but no gives a shit when it comes to mexican racism and none of the latino/latinas will speak up cause they don't want to be the dirty mexican who likes illegal immigrants


----------



## Nate K (Apr 15, 2008)

danny81 said:


> i like cross fit wats wrong wit it?



Did you read the thread shit??

You can like them all you want.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 15, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> why did they come to your class with a large fat man?




Because the speaker was a dumbass.
It was so damn lame....he stood up there and said something like....."Crossfit is great, it makes you really tired yeah I'm in good shape----as this guy is obviously overwieght.

Then the speaker gives his brown noser a "bro" handshake and hug pat thing.Yuhh bro


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 15, 2008)

I hate people like that.


----------



## goob (Apr 15, 2008)

Nate K said:


> Werd.
> 
> dirty mexican


 


			
				Gazhole said:
			
		

> I hate people like that


----------



## Nate K (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm really a nice guy....just a odd day.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 15, 2008)

goob said:


>




lol


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 17, 2008)

wow that sound really freaking stupid. what a waste of time. there is nothing worse than some one in worse shape than you saying that you need to do this to be in shape.


----------



## KentDog (Apr 17, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> wow that sound really freaking stupid. what a waste of time. there is nothing worse than some one in worse shape than you saying that you need to do this to be in shape.


+1 .

If you know what you're doing, at least get in shape *BEFORE *making your presentation. There's nothing more important than being a living example of success if you're in the health promotion field.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 18, 2008)

KentDog said:


> +1 .
> 
> If you know what you're doing, at least get in shape *BEFORE *making your presentation. There's nothing more important than being a living example of success if you're in the health promotion field.



aggreed i think personal trainers should have a certain size to be considerd as some one who knows what they are doing. skinny buff and fat dudes dont really give me alot of confidence in there knowledge. that is just my opinion maybee i am wrong for thinking that way i dunno.


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 18, 2008)

We do Crossfit all the time here.  It's ideal for our schedule.  I would never be so bold or arrogant to claim that Crossfit is the Be-all, End-all for fitness training, but my experience is that people who are the most critical have never really tried it.  Seriously.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 18, 2008)

i am not familiar with it all nor am i knocking it. i am simply stating that overweight trainers and scrawny sickly trainers have no business telling some one else how to be healthy. that is just my opinion.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 18, 2008)

danny81 said:


> i like cross fit wats wrong wit it?



You like it


----------

